# Entrada de usb en amplificador



## gustavo moyano (Dic 29, 2007)

hante todo hola amigos del foro.mi comsulta es la siguiente arme un amplificador de 100w del mismo foro y funciona mas de lo que esperaba ice una vercion stereo con control de tonos,bueno la consulta es que si alguien sabe como colocarle entrada y salida de "usb"al amplificador por que me gustaria colocarcela es que tengo el equipo de audio roto y le daria otro uso a mi reproductor de mp3 conectandolo al amplificador.bueno desde ya muchas gracias y espero que alguien responde mi mensaje.saludos y gracias 8)


----------



## leop4 (Dic 29, 2007)

y con un transformador de 6 v y un LM317T a voltage de aproximadamente 1.25v te va a ir de lujo luego compras un cable usb hembra lo desarmas y lo conectas, la coriente es del pin primero al 4 o sea gnd abajo te dejo una foto yo lo tengo igual a un mp4 ... cual fue el amplificador que armaste?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Jul 25, 2009)

Saludos Leop4, se supone que los pines 2 y 3 del conector usb y de todo dispositivo usb, maneja señales digitales, por lo que un amplificador no sería capas de leer uno de esos dispositivos. Lo que significa que se requiere un circuito que interprete y reconozca al dispositovo conectado, luego extraiga los datos a leer, enseguida, convierta los datos digitales a señales análogas para que el amplificados las pueda procesar. Dicho circuito deberá estar diseñado y programado para que puedas seleccionar y abrir carpetas y archivos a tu voluntad.
Espero no estar equivocado, si es así, agradecería que me lo hicieran saber. Sino, espero que alguien coloque el circuito que propongo. Gracias!


----------



## elmo2 (Jul 26, 2009)

lo que dice cronos1970 es verdad....

pero lo que leop4 esta compartiendo es solo para alimentar al mp3, y conectar al amplificador la salida de audifonos del mp3... al menos eso es lo que yo entiendo...

falta que gustavo moyano nos explique mas detalladamente lo que quiere hacer...

saludos...


----------



## rodr0 (Jul 26, 2009)

entiendo que es o que queres hacer. lo que necesitarias, seria un conversor digital/analogico pero no le veo sentido. lo mas comodo, es el clasico mini plug de 3,5 mm. tener el mini plug macho para conectar al mp3, y que vaya directo al amplificador (o pre?). y para alimentarlo y no gastar pilas (si las lleva el mp3) podes usar el esquema que dice leop4


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Jul 26, 2009)

Elmo2 y rodr0, ambos están en lo correcto...

Solamente que yo fui mas allá; pensando en el uso de un dispositivo de almacenamiento masivo, es decir, una memoria usb. Yo ya había considerado la utilización de la señal análoga -de salida- de un Mp3, pero y los otros dispositivos? Claro!, siendo un poco más ambicioso, el asunto se convierte en algo más elaborado.

Gracias por sus comentarios!


----------



## GABILON (Jul 26, 2009)

Me surge una duda, tengo un mp3 generico de los que usan pila, lo que no se porqué es que se enciende al conectarlo a la pc, pero sin la pila no lo hace, ¿no toma la alimentación del usb?, ya me estoy ideando algo con un conector hembra/hembra usb para sacar un par de cablecitos y mandarlos directamente adentro del mp3 en el compartimiento de la pila para que pueda alimentarse sin ella.


----------



## rodr0 (Jul 26, 2009)

GABILON dijo:
			
		

> Me surge una duda, tengo un mp3 generico de los que usan pila, lo que no se porqué es que se enciende al conectarlo a la pc, pero sin la pila no lo hace, ¿no toma la alimentación del usb?, ya me estoy ideando algo con un conector hembra/hembra usb para sacar un par de cablecitos y mandarlos directamente adentro del mp3 en el compartimiento de la pila para que pueda alimentarse sin ella.



no te olvides de tener en cuanta con cuanta V funciona el mp3 y si a la entrada usb le tenes que poner o no un regulador para que te de la tension necesaria para alimentarlo.


----------



## rodr0 (Jul 26, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:
			
		

> Elmo2 y rodr0, ambos están en lo correcto...
> 
> Solamente que yo fui mas allá; pensando en el uso de un dispositivo de almacenamiento masivo, es decir, una memoria usb. Yo ya había considerado la utilización de la señal análoga -de salida- de un Mp3, pero y los otros dispositivos? Claro!, siendo un poco más ambicioso, el asunto se convierte en algo más elaborado.
> 
> Gracias por sus comentarios!



en resumen, queres una especie de MP3 con memoria expandible "casero" (pen drive, micro sd, etc etc) con su pantallita y 7 u 8 botoncitos. esta bueno, pero mas complicado ... mira, deci que estoy de vaciones, pero tenia un diagrama bastante interesante. viejo, pero interesante. cuando este en casa, lo busco en la pc de escritorio.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Jul 27, 2009)

Me perece estupendo Rodr0, y te agradecería que me enviaras el diagrama.

Saludos y gracias por el aporte.


----------



## GABILON (Jul 27, 2009)

rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> GABILON dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, si, estaba pensando en algun lm317 y un par de resistencias y algun capacitorcito de desacople, es más si lo consigo smd creo que lo podria poner dentro de un tubito de plástico del diametro de la pila y poner en los extremos el contacto. ¿No sabés si conectándolo al usb me sirve para cargar una bateria recargable de 1,2v/2700mha? gracias


----------



## rodr0 (Jul 27, 2009)

GABILON dijo:
			
		

> rodr0 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mm recargar... mira, en lo personal, mi mp3 tiene una bateria interna que se carga cuando lo conecto a una PC o a uno de esos transformador que vienen con ficha usb. pero los clasicos, no se si tienen. varian segun el modelo.


sory por el doble post


----------



## luduvid (Ago 23, 2009)

leop4 dijo:


> y con un transformador de 6 v y un LM317T a voltage de aproximadamente 1.25v te va a ir de lujo luego compras un cable usb hembra lo desarmas y lo conectas, la coriente es del pin primero al 4 o sea gnd abajo te dejo una foto yo lo tengo igual a un mp4 ... cual fue el amplificador que armaste?


hola me podrian pasar el esquema


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ago 27, 2009)

rodr0 dijo:


> en resumen, queres una especie de MP3 con memoria expandible "casero" (pen drive, micro sd, etc etc) con su pantallita y 7 u 8 botoncitos. esta bueno, pero mas complicado ... mira, deci que estoy de vaciones, pero tenia un diagrama bastante interesante. viejo, pero interesante. cuando este en casa, lo busco en la pc de escritorio.


 
Saludos rodr0!! Me interese en tu ofrecimiento y me preguntaba si aún estas de vacaciones. Si es así, entonces te felicito, pues envidio tu situación, aclaro que es envidia de la buena.. Sino, es así, entonces bienvenido al mundo real.
Lo anterior para recordar que mandarías el diagrama de Mp3 "casero". De antemano gracias!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 27, 2009)

suena interesante la idea de todos los presentes, y esa del lm317 no se me habia ocurrido, yo que buscaba los reguladores del valor sin exito, se que no estamos aqui para eso pero hay unas buenas opciones(chinas) de unos reproductores de bajo voltaje de memorias pendrive y sd baratisimas cosa de adaptarle el aparatejo al amplificador y ya reproduce estas cosas, ahora que no esta por demas saber bien a bien como funciona y si se puede armar, asi que tambien me apunto para el diagrama


----------



## eltonlara (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola, sera que pueden enviar el plano????
me gustaria tambien hacerle lo mismo a mi amplificador, una entrada usb
gracias les agradezco


----------



## klichs (Dic 9, 2009)

hola todos ya hice ese y suena pero se limita a la pista en curso  ahora deseo  poder pasar de una pista a la otra, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








si tiene un esquema se los agradesco!


----------



## miguel8282 (Jun 26, 2010)

hola, amigos, yo tambien deseo algo como lo que comentan 
si bien es cierto que con un plug puede conectarse la entrada de audio y slam asunto solucionado

me encantaria mucho mas poder tener mi amplificador el cual como un pc de escritorio le inserte una memoria usb y me permita reproducir la musica 

sinceramente pido una disculpa por mi atrevimiento de opinar, ya que soy nuevo y novato en el tema (empiezo a dar mis primeros pasos en electronica), asi mismo me encantaria que me mandasen el diagrama del circuito amplificador usb, pero eso no quiere decir que me quede esperando ya que buscare por otros medios alguna otra alternativa

un saludo a todos ustedes 
ya que foros como este alentan el ingenio y la creatividad


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 26, 2010)

Tanto una memoria SD o un pendrive contienen datos en formato digital no de audio. Es imposible  aplicarlo directamente. En definitiva son puertos de comunicacion con o sin memoria. Con un equipo MP3 si se podria dado que ya esta hecha la conversion digial analogica y con un pre de audio. De ese modo como comentan, desde el plug de auriculares se puede adaptar a la entrada de linea o de auxiliar.. De tener un sintonizador de FM integrado, se puede adaptar los MP3 que vienen para el auto con salida de FM sin cables.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 20, 2010)

hola a todos de esta gran comunidad de electrónicos necesito un circuito que me ayude a convertir esas señales digitales a analogas para conectar un pendrive a los amplificadores que construyo... de antemano muichas gracias por su respuesta


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 20, 2010)

moonwalker, dale l buscador, que hay mas de dos temas donde se dice lo complicado de un circuito como ese y los muchos conocimientos que se requieren, lo mejor es usar un circuito chino que lo hga por ti y adaptarlo,


----------



## fausto garcia (Jul 21, 2010)

Saludos compañeros, con respecto a este tema les digo que yo estoy utilizando un aparatito
como el que dice el compañero Helminto,es de procedencia china pero a mi me ha funcionado durante casi 8 meses sin ningun contratiempo y es muy barato me costo 85 pesos mexicanos 
algo como 7 dolares. Es muy facil conectar ya que lo unico que tienes  que hacer es darle 
alimentacion de 12v y en la entrada de audio que tiene la tomas como salida de audio (con el pendrive o sd conectado) y ese cable lo conectas a tu amplificador y listo  y si tiene fm lo sintonizas a la frecuencia que emite y te ahorras el cable ademas tiene control remoto y display lcd para visualizar la informacion. Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 21, 2010)

Coincido con la solucion china.. dentro de lo que es desarrollo por mas que sea "un hijo nuestro" no hay que dejar de pensar que sea practico y barato. Si quisieras desarrollar ese modulo, seguramente lo podras hacer con esfuerzo, dedicacion y dinero. Cuando lo quieras implementar en tus amplificadores pasara que querras proratear el costo del desarrollo como proyecto en tu escala de produccion y eso hara elevar excesivamente el valor del mismo con respecto al mercado, y no podras vendederlo..


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 22, 2010)

Es muy interesante este proyecto para mucha gente ya que puedes tener Miles de canciones(Música) en una memoria que no hace bulto no se ralla como los Compact Disk’s. Actualmente ya hay varios equipos que tienen esta facilidad, conectar una memoria, inclusive con video, a radios de carro, TV’s, Stereos De Casa, DVD Players. Etc, Etc.

Adjunto unos archivos que pueden servirte.

Que tengas éxito en tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola Moonwalker

Por aca hay una respuesta.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/entrada-usb-amplificador-40554/#post334132

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola moonwalker

Entra a este enlace y encontraras un dispositivo que se conecta a la entrada del encendedor de cigarros en el auto.
Este aparato transmite en FM lo que le conectes en su entrada USB, también tiene entrada para memorias de Celulares.
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.mx/Transmisor-FM-c%2F-Reproductor-MP3 
No necesariamente puede comprar cosas CHINAS (Aunque ya están haciendo bien las cosas) puedes buscar en la WEB y encontrarás muchas cosas para tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Ariel121 (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola gente, yo aca tengo algo pero la verdad nunca pobre armarlo 
se los dejo y diganme ustedes que tal les fue,al circuito lo encontre en internet pero la 
verdad no tengo ninguna experiencia sobre el.Aca se los dejo y suerte


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2011)

esta bueno el circuito, el problema seria encontrar el integrado para lograrlo


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2011)

Ese integrado es texas instruments, tiene estatus activo y se consigue en el mercado, consultar las dsitribuidoras internacionales e incluso ebay, por ejemplo digikey, jameco, littlediode,etc, en esta última he conseguido muchas cosas incluido un CI similar, el VS1011


----------



## slater pacheco (May 26, 2012)

Ola les dejo este link x si desean hecharle un vistaso Saludos  http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=ht...res-para-tu-celular_-ipod_-mp3_-mp4_-usb.html


----------



## samus741 (Jul 6, 2012)

me pueden dar en un adjunto el diagrama electronico de un circuito que me permita ponerle una USB a un amplificador.


----------



## ArArgonath (Jul 7, 2012)

Hola Samus741. ¿A lo que te refieres es a que dicho amplificador le puedas poner un pendrive o disco duro y te reproduzca la musica que tiene dentro? Si es que quieres hacer eso y si tienes suficientes conocimientos en electrónica te dejo el diagrama de un IC que trae todo incluido, sin necesidad de programar nada (funciona en solitario _Stand Alone_). Lo único malo es que no se donde pedirlo en Chile. En digikey cotize, pero para una sola pieza es ridícula pagar 100 USD de tarifa de envío a Chile.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2012)

Sin ofender... viendo el nivel de los comentarios, lo mas sencillo es comprar un MP3 con entrada para tarjetas SD y manejarse con eso  o algún modulo armado en dealextreme sino...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 7, 2012)

Pues si, uno va a la tienda de la esquina, compra un np3 y ya está.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2012)

Se puede hacer para aprender, pero a estas alturas es mas facil y economico comprarlo


----------



## samus741 (Jul 7, 2012)

Pero yo quiero armar uno entonces si me pueden dar el diagrama


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2012)

samus741 dijo:


> Pero yo quiero armar uno entonces si me pueden dar el diagrama



Y el del comentario #27 ¿ Que problema tiene ?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2012)

Si, te damos el esquema y te lo construimos... no te esfuerces mucho  aca lo se hace es evacuar dudas y lograr las cosas entre todos, no es llegar y pedir...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 9, 2012)

La idea de hacerlo para aprender está bien. ¿Se aprende algo si se monta un diagrama que te dan y que no entiendes?


----------



## samus741 (Jul 9, 2012)

El diagrama hecho con el  PCM2706 que publicaron anteriormente no nesecita una fuente de alimentacion .les pregunto porque en el diagrama no biene ninguna fuente de alimentacion.a y otra cosa me pueden dar un diagrama para poder conectarle una guitarra electro acustica a un amplificador de 10w echo con el TDA2003


----------



## octavio2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Para empezar hay que distinguir entre un reproductor mp3 con  memoria usb que puede funcionar solo,y un usb dac o targeta de sonido usb que requiere estar conectada al ordenador.El segundo es mucho mas "facil" de hacer y aqui estan los planos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/planos-tarjeta-usb-audio-60521/.
El mp3 se puede hacer con el chip bu946..noseque, el otro chip es para hacer el dac,pero como ya dijo alguien "viendo el nivel de los comentarios..." recomiendo comprarlo hecho.


----------



## samus741 (Jul 10, 2012)

Octavio2 el diagrama que me diste no lo nesecito pues alo que le alcanse a entender convirte de audio comun a usb y yo lo nesesito al reves que de usb me convierta a audio comun



Arargonath el diagrama en el PDF que me diste ya lo traduje a espsñol lo lei pero no biene un diagrama claro pues solo biene un ezquema de la funcion de cada terminal del integrado ,si no es mucho pedirte me puedes dar un diagrama del mismo circuito que utilice el mismo integrado pero que sea un poco mas espesifico y benga mien señalado cada una de los componentes extras aparte del integrado ,y que me digas si este integrado tiene la funcion de cambiar las canciones



Arargonath el diagrama en el PDF que me diste ya lo traduje a espsÃƒÂ±ol lo lei pero no biene un diagrama claro pues solo biene un ezquema de la funcion de cada terminal del integrado ,si no es mucho pedirte me puedes dar un diagrama del mismo circuito que utilice el mismo integrado pero que sea un poco mas espesifico y benga mien seÃƒÂ±alado cada una de los componentes extras aparte del integrado ,y que me digas si este integrado tiene la funcion de cambiar las canciones



Perdonen por poner doble el mensaje es que me dijo el sistema que volviera a cargar el mensaje


----------



## ArArgonath (Jul 10, 2012)

samus741 dijo:


> Octavio2 el diagrama que me diste no lo nesecito pues alo que le alcanse a entender convirte de audio comun a usb y yo lo nesesito al reves que de usb me convierta a audio comun
> 
> 
> 
> Arargonath el diagrama en el PDF que me diste ya lo traduje a espsñol lo lei pero no biene un diagrama claro pues solo biene un ezquema de la funcion de cada terminal del integrado ,si no es mucho pedirte me puedes dar un diagrama del mismo circuito que utilice el mismo integrado pero que sea un poco mas espesifico y benga mien señalado cada una de los componentes extras aparte del integrado ,y que me digas si este integrado tiene la funcion de cambiar las canciones



samus741 lamentablemente vas a tener que hacer el circuito tu mismo, pero no es algo tan complicado. Por ejemplo para las salidas de audifonos pon unos filtros pasa bajos, para la entrada usb puedes usar un 7805 para alimentar las memorias usb, y un 7803 para la alimentacion de las tarjetas sd, el IC bu94603kv. Conectas la matriz de pulsadores como sale en el diagrama y puenteas algunos pines según el datasheet, dependiendo de si lo quieres controlar con un ucontronlador o utilizar solo stand alone (que es lo que más ne gusto del IC). Lo demás son los buses de datos para el puerto usb, para la tarjeta sd y leds de estado.

Saludos


----------



## samus741 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola ,arargonath,gracias por fasilitarme la informasion,bueno enestos dias voy a estar aciendole la lucha al diseño del circuito y si no es mucha molestia te voy a estar dandote a conocer mis dudas y dandote imagenes para que revises el digrama y me comentes cuales son mis errores para poder correjirlos,a y me podrias darme en un adjunto el dataset o espesificaciones del integrado,pues en internet casi no hay informasion de este integrado.
Aunque lo mejor seria que me dieras el diseño del circuito completo,pero no te preocupes si le voy hacer la lucha. Que tengas buen dia.



Hola ,arargonath,gracias por fasilitarme la informasion,bueno enestos dias voy a estar aciendole la lucha al diseÃƒÂ±o del circuito y si no es mucha molestia te voy a estar dandote a conocer mis dudas y dandote imagenes para que revises el digrama y me comentes cuales son mis errores para poder correjirlos,a y me podrias darme en un adjunto el dataset o espesificaciones del integrado,pues en internet casi no hay informasion de este integrado.
Aunque lo mejor seria que me dieras el diseÃƒÂ±o del circuito completo,pero no te preocupes si le voy hacer la lucha. Que tengas buen dia.



Lo sigo diciendo no se porque aparece doble el mansaje perdonenme.


----------



## ArArgonath (Jul 10, 2012)

hola samus741

me alegra que te entusiasme la idea de hacer andar un circuito con el IC BU94603kv, ya que yo estoy en la misma, además tengo conocimientos en programación de micros pic, pero el problema es que aquí donde vivo (Concepción, Chile) no se por que medio conseguirlo para empezar a testearlo, ya que tengo la intensión de agregarlo como módulo para el Amplificador BR100 que está en este post:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquematicos-simulacion-probado-amplificador-br100-78152/.

Aprovecho de acotar que en Farnel está a 23 euros que son como 14000 pesos chilenos.

PD: si es que lo consigues avisame


----------



## samus741 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola,arargonath bueno trate de conseguir informacion sobre el integredo ,para crear el diseño del circuito pero no encontre,y como me teme que tu no tienes un circuito ya diseñado desidi buscar otras obsiones.
A todos los del foro mae pueden dar un diagrama que me permita conectarle una usb a un amplificador,revise el diagrama echo con el PCM2706 y es ta bien pero no tiene un indicador donde diga donde conectar la fuente de voltaje,si me pueden falisitar la informacion de un diagrama se los agradesere mucho.

Hola,arargonath bueno trate de conseguir informacion sobre el integredo ,para crear el diseÃƒÂ±o del circuito pero no encontre,y como me teme que tu no tienes un circuito ya diseÃƒÂ±ado desidi buscar otras obsiones.
A todos los del foro mae pueden dar un diagrama que me permita conectarle una usb a un amplificador,revise el diagrama echo con el PCM2706 y es ta bien pero no tiene un indicador donde diga donde conectar la fuente de voltaje,si me pueden falisitar la informacion de un diagrama se los agradesere mucho.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola samus741

Refiriéndonos al circuito que viene en el mensaje #27 De este tema fechado 25/Ene/2011 de Ariel121 
En la cuarta Llamada: PCM2706_USB_sound_card.jpg la alimentación le llega por el conector USB por los PIN’s de los extremos.
El más bajo es tierra y el de arriba es el VCC.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ArArgonath (Jul 11, 2012)

samus741 dijo:


> Hola,arargonath bueno trate de conseguir informacion sobre el integredo ,para crear el diseño del circuito pero no encontre,y como me teme que tu no tienes un circuito ya diseñado desidi buscar otras obsiones.
> A todos los del foro mae pueden dar un diagrama que me permita conectarle una usb a un amplificador,revise el diagrama echo con el PCM2706 y es ta bien pero no tiene un indicador donde diga donde conectar la fuente de voltaje,si me pueden falisitar la informacion de un diagrama se los agradesere mucho.



Reitero que el IC pcm2706 solo sirve como tarjeta de sonido conectada a un pc o un micro con controlador host usb, en cambio, si lo que quieres es reproducir los archivos contenidos en una memoria usb o tarjeta sd sin la necesidad de un pc puedes utilizar un microcontrolador + vs1001 o el IC BU94603kv.

Saludos


----------



## samus741 (Jul 11, 2012)

mrcarlos el circuito integrado PCM2706 si reproducen canciones? , y le puedo conectar una USB y que lo decodifique a señales analoga que puedan ser persividas por un amplificador.
Arargonath  pero no tienes un circuito con este integredo no me puedes dar una ya echo ,pues no  encontrado  en internet informacion.
a todos los del foro me pueden dar un diagrama con el integrado BU9460KV.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola samus741

Según entiendo por tu mensaje #31 lo que buscas es un diagrama electrónico para poder conectar una memoria Flash a un amplificador de audio atraves de un puerto USB. Cierto ??

_me pueden dar en un adjunto el diagrama electronico de un circuito que me permita ponerle una USB a un amplificador._

Más adelante en este mismo tema dices: 
_Pero yo quiero armar uno entonces si me pueden dar el diagrama_

A lo que te responde Fogonazo:
_Y el del comentario #27 ¿ Que problema tiene ?_

En tu mensaje #40 dices:
_El diagrama hecho con el PCM2706 que publicaron anteriormente no nesecita una fuente de alimentacion .les pregunto porque en el diagrama no biene ninguna fuente de alimentacion.a y otra cosa me pueden dar un diagrama para poder conectarle una guitarra electro acustica a un amplificador de 10w echo con el TDA_

Yo te respondí como o a donde se conecta la fuente en aquel circuito.

Es algo dificil el lograr tu objetivo máxime que veo que no conoces del tema.
Tienes ya el PCM2706 ??, lo puedes conseguir en tu localidad ??, sabes cuanto cuesta ??
Para no ahondar más en estas suposiciones te diré que es más facil el comprar algun aparatito de los que aparecen en el siguiente enlace:
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.mx/T...eproductor-MP3

luego agregar un sintonizador de FM a tu amplificador.

Lo que llamas Tú USB se conectaría a ese aparatito y en el sintonizador captas la señal que sale de él y la salida de audio del sintonizador se conecta a tu amplificador.
La fuente de alimentación es probable que la puedas sacar del amplificador o del sintonizador con un regulador de 3 terminales.

Esos aparatitos traen control remoto y haciendo una buena selección de los que aparecen en aquel enlace puedes “Meterle” otro tipo de memoria, inclusive tienen una entrada de audio a donde podrías conectar el sintonizador para escuchar la radio u otro aparato con salida de audio. 

Y respondiendo a tu pregunta: si efectivamente el PCM2706 si reproduce canciones pero tiene que ser controlado por un programa ya sea en la PC o en algún otro dispositivo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ArArgonath (Jul 11, 2012)

samus741 dijo:


> mrcarlos el circuito integrado PCM2706 si reproducen canciones? , y le puedo conectar una USB y que lo decodifique a señales analoga que puedan ser persividas por un amplificador.
> Arargonath  pero no tienes un circuito con este integredo no me puedes dar una ya echo ,pues no  encontrado  en internet informacion.
> a todos los del foro me pueden dar un diagrama con el integrado BU9460KV.



Hola samus741 te traigo buenas noticias encontre el diagrama del circuito del bu9435kv que tiene el mismo pinout que el bu94603kv que es la version actual


----------



## samus741 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola,arargonath gracias por el diagra de este sircuito solo dime este integrado hace la misma funcion que el primero y dime es dificil de conseguir pues yo vivo en aguascalientes.mexico a y otra cosa esta caro.bueno ante mano te agradesco mucho estoy a tus ordenes.saludos


----------



## ArArgonath (Jul 12, 2012)

samus741 dijo:


> Hola,arargonath gracias por el diagra de este sircuito solo dime este integrado hace la misma funcion que el primero y dime es dificil de conseguir pues yo vivo en aguascalientes.mexico a y otra cosa esta caro.bueno ante mano te agradesco mucho estoy a tus ordenes.saludos



eso ya te lo dije unos post más arriba "en Farnel está a 23 euros que son como 14000 pesos chilenos." y el IC BU94603kv es el remplazo de IC BU9435kv (ya no se produce más).


----------



## sebes852 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola, bueno acontinuacion dejo en el adjunto el diagrama electronico de un transformador de señales dijitales a analogas es decir un dispositibo que me permite conectar una memoria USB a un amplificador , el detalle es que quisiera que me dijieran donde puedo comprar el integrado encargado de dicha lavor, yo vivo en mexico  y que me digan  mas o menos su precio y que como puedo hacer este circuito integrado de montaje superficial a poderlo conectar como un doble bloque planoy que me digan si el  PCM2706PJT Y PCM2704DB hacen la mismo funcion.saludos
lista de materiales:
Notes:
X1: 12-MHz crystal resonator
C1, C2: 10-pF to 33-pF (depending on load capacitance of crystal
resonator)
C3, C4, C5, C7, C8: 1-µF ceramic
C6: 47-µF electrolytic
C9, C10: 100-µF electrolytic (depending on required frequency
response)
C11, C12: 0.022-µF ceramic
R1: 1 M
R2, R11: 1.5 k
R3, R4: 22 
R5, R6: 16 
R7, R8, R9, R10: 3.3 k
External ROM power can be supplied from VCCP, but any other active
component must not use VCCP, VCCL, VCCR, or VDD as a power source.


----------



## oswaldo10 (Feb 21, 2013)

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_usb_player.php
en esta pagina hay un buen proyecto de como ensamblar un mp3 a unn amplificador muy completo


----------



## ArArgonath (Feb 24, 2013)

sebes852 dijo:


> Hola, bueno acontinuacion dejo en el adjunto el diagrama electronico de un transformador de señales dijitales a analogas es decir un dispositibo que me permite conectar una memoria USB a un amplificador , el detalle es que quisiera que me dijieran donde puedo comprar el integrado encargado de dicha lavor, yo vivo en mexico  y que me digan  mas o menos su precio y que como puedo hacer este circuito integrado de montaje superficial a poderlo conectar como un doble bloque planoy que me digan si el  PCM2706PJT Y PCM2704DB hacen la mismo funcion.saludos
> lista de materiales:
> Notes:
> X1: 12-MHz crystal resonator
> ...



Saludos desde chile.
El IC que estás buscando está en RS Componentes buscalo por el código 662-5501 y está a $7502 CLP.
Está muy recomendado si quieres hacer tu mismo el deco de usb a audio.


----------

